
Apple iPhone warning proves true - charzom
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/7017660.stm
======
mdemare
The engaget link: [http://www.engadget.com/2007/09/28/iphone-update-facts-
and-f...](http://www.engadget.com/2007/09/28/iphone-update-facts-and-fiction/)

